# Worldmark members entitled to less RCI resorts?



## smmatrix (Aug 16, 2016)

When searching the RCI directory without logging in, I see there are 44 resorts in the Philippines.  After logging in via our Worldmark page, the number of Philippines resorts drops to 15.

Question:  Are Worldmark members limited to a certain type of RCI resort thus the limited showing?  

I would like to book a resort which is NOT part of our 15.  

Any RCI experienced folks can explain?





.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Aug 16, 2016)

Hmm I just logge on via WM portal and I see 19
I think it only shows available inventory?


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 17, 2016)

ChrisandBeth said:


> Hmm I just logge on via WM portal and I see 19
> I think it only shows available inventory?



Yep.  44 resorts in the resort directory but only 15 have anything available right now.  
The OP needs to put in an ongoing search for the resorts you want.  Recognize that just because it is listed in the resort directory as an option, doesn't mean any weeks are actually deposited.

Sue


----------



## smmatrix (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks Sue.

I see very few available weeks even with the listed resorts.  Do you think it can be beneficial to call the resort and ask them to deposit the weeks I want?


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 17, 2016)

Resorts deposit time into RCI to meet the requests of their own owners who wish to trade out.  They do not deposit to fulfill a request for an outsider who would like to trade in.  They would be unable to respond to your request - no value in your call.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 17, 2016)

smmatrix said:


> Thanks Sue.
> 
> I see very few available weeks even with the listed resorts.  Do you think it can be beneficial to call the resort and ask them to deposit the weeks I want?



Exchanges don't work like that.  
Inventory for exchange comes from:
  Owners who decide they want to exchange and deposit their week.  In some systems (like Worldmark) the owners don't decide which week to deposit.  The manager of the system makes the specific decision, but it will be backed up by an owner's request.   
  Developer inventory that hasn't been sold yet.  If a resort is new, you are more likely to find this type of deposit.  
There is NOT a set inventory to pull from like a motel.  The people at the resort manage the resort, they don't decide how the owners should use their time.  

When you decide to exchange, you need to evaluate how likely that week is to be deposited and be realistic about your chances.  An owner can choose to use, rent or exchange a week.  Which is more likely for the resort and time you want?  If there isn't any inventory online, place an ongoing search; best if done a year or more in advance.  

If you are trading with Worldmark, your best source for exchange info is wmowners.com/forum.  WM has some unique issues.

Sue


----------



## easyrider (Aug 17, 2016)

Maybe try Interval Internationale, II.

Bill


----------

